# Teaser For New Call Of Duty Black Ops Cold War Game Has Disturbing Parallels To



## shawn5o (26 Aug 2020)

Teaser For New Call Of Duty Black Ops Cold War Game Has Disturbing Parallels To Current Destabilization Of The Western World

SPENCERFERNANDO AUGUST 19, 2020
Article here

“Know your history, or be doomed to repeat it.”

That’s a quote in the teaser trailer for the upcoming game Call of Duty: Black Ops Cold War.

Teaser:

Call of Duty: Black Ops Cold War News

https://twitter.com/i/status/1296182105567825920

Ostensibly, the trailer refers to events during the Cold War, featuring KGB defector Yuri Bezmenov, who first defected to Canada.

Bezmenov had warned the West that the KGB had a long-term plan for the destabilization of the Western World.

FASCINATING - KGB Defector Yuri Bezmenov reveals Russian Subversion Tactics - Full Interview

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgmg2VFX058&feature=emb_logo


----------

